# How do you kiai?



## purplekenposkunk (Jul 11, 2003)

In my school, we typically say "ights" when one strikes. Is this common? Does anyone use the "haiya!" That is often shown on tv/movies?




I saw a rerun of Karate kid on tv a couple weeks ago, and the "bad" kids training in the mean-guys dojo were saying "kill" as a kiai. It was just too funny.:lol





That must be a pretty bad kiai, cuz it usually leads a student to fall for slow and obvious crane kicks


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purplekenposkunk _
> *In my school, we typically say "ights" when one strikes. Is this common? Does anyone use the "haiya!" That is often shown on tv/movies?
> I saw a rerun of Karate kid on tv a couple weeks ago, and the "bad" kids training in the mean-guys dojo were saying "kill" as a kiai. It was just too funny.:lol
> That must be a pretty bad kiai, cuz it usually leads a student to fall for slow and obvious crane kicks *



After the side kick I took Wednesday nite it came out as OOOWWWWW, very loud, and very fast.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *After the side kick I took Wednesday nite it came out as OOOWWWWW, very loud, and very fast.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Or how about SSSHHHHIIIII-------!!!!!!  
I have taken a few of those side kicks too!


----------



## purplekenposkunk (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 11, 2003)

Actualy I was taught to say "suh!" and not "ights" (camera... action).  Does any one know why one might be better than the other?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 11, 2003)

almost any explosive exhale of air from the lower abdomin and the sound chages with direction of attack and defence


----------



## Turner (Jul 11, 2003)

I've heard people kiai (kihap) in many different ways, from Ki-aiii! to Shi-aiii! to HIT! to Ossss! to Yaaaaaah! to Hiii-saaaahhh! or even BOOM and BANG as a student made sound effects for the strike. This is one of those times when it doesn't matter what you say, it's how you say it. The ki-ai is a loud explosive shout meant to focus your force onto the target.

I believe this has been described in other threads here at Martial Talk, but I'll say it again. Go to different schools and you will hear the sounds as they pertain to other arts. Striking arts tend to shout with a very sharp sound with the cut off being when the target is struck. Others have two short sharp sounds (ki-ai) for both the outward and the inward motion. Soft arts tend to have a very long shout that starts low and gradually develops in a ferocious roar as the technique progresses.

I personally don't have a specific sound. Most of the time I give a quiet ki-ai because I tend to make other people jerk around to look at me or get startled because of my volume.

Doug


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purplekenposkunk _
> *In my school, we typically say "ights" when one strikes. Is this common? Does anyone use the "haiya!" That is often shown on tv/movies?
> 
> 
> ...



I pretty much do the same as you!:asian:


----------



## phlux (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Actualy I was taught to say "suh!" and not "ights" (camera... action).  Does any one know why one might be better than the other? *



Usually my Kiai is "SIGGHHHH"

The reason for this is the "IIIIGGGHHH" sound, when said properly firms up your internal organs and abdomin.

Kiai is very important when taking hits - as the whole pupose is to equalise the pressure within your body with the force of the hit.

For example - when breaking concrete over your chest, it is an excercise of both the Kiai - and of your awareness. What you do is lie down - place the concrete slab (we use pieces of old sidewalk that is *not* re-inforced with rebar) on you chest - and cover your face with a small cloth - like a bandana. (this keeps the dust and debris out of your face, but it also makes it so that you cannot see when the hammer will strike the concrete.

When the strike comes - you need to feel it coming - and Kiai appropriately. equalizing your internal pressure with the force of the hammer hitting the conrete - this is what allows the concrete to actually break. otherwise your body just absorbs the force of the blow and you get hurt.

Its just like an earthquake - the shockwaves are what cause the damage.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phlux _
> *Usually my Kiai is "SIGGHHHH"
> 
> The reason for this is the "IIIIGGGHHH" sound, when said properly firms up your internal organs and abdomin.
> ...



Breaking concrete on your chest is a parlor trick, easy to disperse the impact of the sledgehammer in the density and area of the block.    Truer test would be to just hit them with the sledgehammer with nothing in between, and it won't matter what sound you make.

Have a great kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## phlux (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Breaking concrete on your chest is a parlor trick, easy to disperse the impact of the sledgehammer in the density and area of the block.    Truer test would be to just hit them with the sledgehammer with nothing in between, and it won't matter what sound you make.
> 
> Have a great kenpo day
> ...



as I said - it was just an example... hitting someone in the chest with a sledge hammer would be retarded. The point here is not to show how tough you can be - but to practice and understand how to Kiai and why you do it.

Regardless of whatever example you choose to use for kiai - I was just showing that the whole reason for it was to "disperse the impact"


----------



## Guiseppe Betri (Jul 12, 2003)

The word kiai literally means "energy union."  The kiai is utilized when striking or taking a strike ( or fall).   I believe the kiai is an outward expression of one's spirit.   I also feel that the kiai will ultimately make a strike more powerful as it is the release of energy from within.  There is a good article on the kiai on Sigung LaBounty's site:  www.thesigung.com.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Actualy I was taught to say "suh!" and not "ights" (camera... action).  Does any one know why one might be better than the other? *


I don't know if this is the reason why you were taught it, but it's easier to say "suh!" with your teeth clenched (thereby lessening the chance of a broken jaw).  

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Shodan (Jul 12, 2003)

I notice a lot of different variations in our studio- but I think most everyone says "ight"..........I tend to vary between that and "aye-awwwwwwwww".  I had a instructor for awhile that used to make me laugh when he sparred cuz he made these high-pitched sounds when you hit him.........kinda like Bruce Lee.  I think he did it to be funny though.

  There is a friend of mine who, when doing a technique will vary all over the place and say "Bip, Bap, Boom, Bang, etc.":asian: :karate:


----------



## D.Cobb (Jul 12, 2003)

At our school, we pretty much do it any way we like, until we get to advanced classes. Once we acheive advanced rank we are taught to kiai with two distinct sounds.
When striking it sounds a little like 'SAY' but kind of clipped at the end.
When defending we say 'SO' also clipped, almost like you'd see on one of those old movies with someone Oriental in it.

I tell you what, it is a lot harder than you'd think to make a conscious change to what you say, when you are trying to pound someones head and they are doing the same for you. Also when you are saying "SO" and your partner is saying "SAY", and vice versa.

--Dave
:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 12, 2003)

Clyde is leading you on!  He really kiais with "Antidisestablishmentarianism", or occasionally, "Damn!  I didn't see that one coming"!!!  :lol:

Actually, any type of yell that firms your muscles, and aligns your internal organs, as you expell air (chi/ki for some folks) and strike or kick, is pretty good.

Have it on relatively good authority that SGM Parker used to use "Pock", or "Pawk" as his sound when he struck.

Hope no one has a mediocre Kenpo day (They suck)

Dan


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 13, 2003)

I have a deep from within 'Uhn' that comes naturally for me.. Primal grunt maybe it's called 
Exhaling from the diaphragm on impact either when being hit or upon striking.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 13, 2003)

These are the reasons I teach and in order of priority 

1)To expel air when you get hit or when you fall so it's not involuntarily expelled from you.

2)To add power to the technique.   By expelling air you become less buoyant and able to drop mass into the strike.

3)To scare or intimate your opponent.    A loud, short burst of air can actually do wonders to offset your opponent's actions even momentarily.

The sound you make during a KIAI is irrelevant to me as long as you do it correctly, from the diaphram, loud, and short in duration.


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Breaking concrete on your chest is a parlor trick, easy to disperse the impact of the sledgehammer in the density and area of the block.    Truer test would be to just hit them with the sledgehammer with nothing in between, and it won't matter what sound you make.
> 
> Have a great kenpo day
> ...



Ouch!


----------



## Doc (Jul 14, 2003)

Some might be interested to know, the actual sound made has an impact on execution, although the general sounds of short bursts fit general rules of "combat breathing." The word "kiai" itself is Japanese in origin and carries with it cultural implications of bushido spirit etc, that do not fit within the concepts of any interpretation of American kenpo I am aware of.

Hey Cobb, ask around about the "5 elemental Sounds of execution." Ed Parker used them in his own execution but did not teach them in general.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Some might be interested to know, the actual sound made has an impact on execution, although the general sounds of short bursts fit general rules of "combat breathing." The word "kiai" itself is Japanese in origin and carries with it cultural implications of bushido spirit etc, that do not fit within the concepts of any interpretation of American kenpo I am aware of.
> 
> Hey Cobb, ask around about the "5 elemental Sounds of execution." Ed Parker used them in his own execution but did not teach them in general. *



I agree a bit here too.  As I have trained and gotten used to the whole kiai/breathing issue.  Now I usually just grunt as a part of my kiai/breathing to either take a shot, or gain power in my movements.    I am not big on yelling and drawing attention to myself.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Some might be interested to know, the actual sound made has an impact on execution, although the general sounds of short bursts fit general rules of "combat breathing." The word "kiai" itself is Japanese in origin and carries with it cultural implications of bushido spirit etc, that do not fit within the concepts of any interpretation of American kenpo I am aware of.
> 
> Hey Cobb, ask around about the "5 elemental Sounds of execution." Ed Parker used them in his own execution but did not teach them in general. *



I'm gonna take a stab at saying the vowels A, E, I, O, U.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Shodan (Jul 14, 2003)

Ha ha!!  That brought back memories forgotten!!  

  The first studio I ever went to had a guy that used to do the vowels as a kiai!!!!  :asian: :karate:


----------



## D.Cobb (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Hey Cobb, ask around about the "5 elemental Sounds of execution." Ed Parker used them in his own execution but did not teach them in general. *



OK shall do. But first let me ask this, would it be anything like what Mr. Dillman teaches as KIAIJUTSU?
I will be training tomorrow night, so I'll ask my Senseii.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Doc (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *OK shall do. But first let me ask this, would it be anything like what Mr. Dillman teaches as KIAIJUTSU?
> I will be training tomorrow night, so I'll ask my Senseii.
> 
> ...


Not that I know of.


----------



## KenpoDave (Jul 17, 2003)

Typically, we say the word kiai in the beginning.  Mine is more of a quick exhale now.


----------



## Doc (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDave _
> *Typically, we say the word kiai in the beginning.  Mine is more of a quick exhale now. *


Interesting. If you were teaching a person to "growl," would you begin by having them say "growl?" 

The only reason the word "kiai" exists in American kenpo is because Mr. Parker couldn't come up with an English replacement he liked.

The shape of the jaw, placement of the tongue, posture, and method of breathing all contribute to and can change the effect of what you call "kiai."

Just a thought.


----------



## KenpoDave (Jul 17, 2003)

It gets everybody started, and comfortable using it.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Jul 18, 2003)

What I am most comfortable with is a yell, and to be honest I don't know what it is. I am not screaming or anything, but it is a sound of intensity and seriousness. I like to think of it as a prelude to my attack, or counterattack. Sort of a verbal stun, that gives me that second (time wise) advantage. It is kind of interesting if working with a lower belt or new student in a drill, they throw an attack and when you "verbally stun" them their brain sort of shuts down for a second, the same as it should on the street to an untrained assailant.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *These are the reasons I teach and in order of priority
> 
> 1)To expel air when you get hit or when you fall so it's not involuntarily expelled from you.
> ...



These are the reasons that were taught to "kiai" also, almost verbatim, hence my opinion in the previous post.

I just had to edit this in, I guess it would be a good idea to read all the posts first before I post my 2 cents, it would have been just as easy to say I was taught the same thing as the what Proff. Clyde explained.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Not that I know of. *



You are right again
No it isn't the same. Ihave spoken to my teacher about the 5 elemental Sounds of execution, and he gave a breif explanation, and told me that in depth stuff would be taught later this year. He seemed quite interested that I would know about it, and wanted to know who I'd been talking to. 
The way he explained it was that the different aspects of application, required a different sound, to create a higher effectiveness. 
That is for example you would kiai differently whilst executing joint locks, to the way you would when you punch.
I hope this makes sense.....

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Doc (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *You are right again
> No it isn't the same. Ihave spoken to my teacher about the 5 elemental Sounds of execution, and he gave a breif explanation, and told me that in depth stuff would be taught later this year. He seemed quite interested that I would know about it, and wanted to know who I'd been talking to.
> The way he explained it was that the different aspects of application, required a different sound, to create a higher effectiveness.
> ...


Of course it does. At least you and I have a discussion. Some ignore my queries in favor of "jokes."


----------



## don bohrer (Jul 18, 2003)

Should a kiai force your torso to become rigid, or do you stay loose at all times? I know an instructor that teaches Hungga, tai chi and a few other chinese based arts. He stresses being relaxed at all times. Breath normal and exhale while striking. Inhale while collasping or pulling your body back. 
Originally I was taught to exhale and tense at moment of contact. My thoughts on Kiai is to protect yourself when hit and sink your weight. This guys says the same thing about relaxing, breathing normally and exhaling, but not to tense up. 

Any comments?


----------



## D.Cobb (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Of course it does. At least you and I have a discussion. Some ignore my queries in favor of "jokes." *



Maybe, these guys don't see the value in what you know. I had a friend that trained with me in American Kenpo for 3 or 4 years. I was there for 6 or 7. When I left AK to train where I am now, I was blown away by the new stuff I was learning and seeing. I told him he should come and see for himself, and his response was something along the lines of, "I'd like to see them knock me out!". In fact the only reason he came down for a look at all was to do Tae Bo, to improve his fitness. He watched a couple of the martial art classes and he was hooked too. He got his 1st Dan in October.

Maybe what you are getting here is the, "I'd like to see them knock me out!", way of thinking, because they don't understand what it is you do. Or it could be that they make a joke of their answer, that way if their answer is silly, they don't look silly.

But hey I don't mind, it gets me more attention from you. It's kind of like a private lesson in a classroom full of people.

Seriously though, unless you have even a minor knowledge of the subject at hand, I think a lot of what we discuss here would go well over head. As you know it is totally different to describing
the "how to " of a punch for example. You can tell someone on here to try punching this way and describe it to them. They can go away and try it. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.
But try describing how we do things to someone who has no idea what so ever what we are talking about. It will not work!!

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Should a kiai force your torso to become rigid, or do you stay loose at all times? I know an instructor that teaches Hungga, tai chi and a few other chinese based arts. He stresses being relaxed at all times. Breath normal and exhale while striking. Inhale while collasping or pulling your body back.
> Originally I was taught to exhale and tense at moment of contact. My thoughts on Kiai is to protect yourself when hit and sink your weight. This guys says the same thing about relaxing, breathing normally and exhaling, but not to tense up.
> 
> Any comments? *



The idea is make your protective muscles in the torso tight, not tense. Tension restricts movement. You should be able to hold a conversation, whilst someone applies pressure to your midsection. A kiai, in it's basic application should increase this to a level where you can take a full strength strike, but only for the brief second of the hit. When used in attack, the tightness in the torso is used to propel the strike and send the energy to the weapon and then to the target.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Doc (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Should a kiai force your torso to become rigid, or do you stay loose at all times? I know an instructor that teaches Hungga, tai chi and a few other chinese based arts. He stresses being relaxed at all times. Breath normal and exhale while striking. Inhale while collasping or pulling your body back.
> Originally I was taught to exhale and tense at moment of contact. My thoughts on Kiai is to protect yourself when hit and sink your weight. This guys says the same thing about relaxing, breathing normally and exhaling, but not to tense up.
> 
> Any comments? *


He is correct although the teaching of Tai Chi excludes the applications.


----------



## Doc (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *Maybe, these guys don't see the value in what you know. I had a friend that trained with me in American Kenpo for 3 or 4 years. I was there for 6 or 7. When I left AK to train where I am now, I was blown away by the new stuff I was learning and seeing. I told him he should come and see for himself, and his response was something along the lines of, "I'd like to see them knock me out!". In fact the only reason he came down for a look at all was to do Tae Bo, to improve his fitness. He watched a couple of the martial art classes and he was hooked too. He got his 1st Dan in October.
> 
> Maybe what you are getting here is the, "I'd like to see them knock me out!", way of thinking, because they don't understand what it is you do. Or it could be that they make a joke of their answer, that way if their answer is silly, they don't look silly.
> ...



Well of course you're right, it's just some have such a full cup I wonder why they even bother. Knowledge has no value until it is shared. There are no secrets, only things you don't know.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Well of course you're right, it's just some have such a full cup I wonder why they even bother. Knowledge has no value until it is shared. There are no secrets, only things you don't know. *



And therein lies the problem

Everyone knows that we don't know *what* we don't know.

But some people don't know *that*  they don't know.


--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Doc (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *And therein lies the problem
> 
> Everyone knows that we don't know what we don't know.
> ...


Yeah, what he said!


----------

